# Apparently DEF fillups ARE covered...



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

rmorin49 said:


> Discussion on the VW TDI boards suggest the fittings on all the German diesel vehicles are the same. I plan to buy one of the VW refill kits today and find out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


This is true. Urea is the same everywhere. You can even go to Ford/GM/Dodge dealers. If ever, my dealer DOESN'T cover it, I'm going to my local VW dealer and buying the Urea there for the new '12 Passat and Touaregs. Plus I'll get a pretty good discount since I know all the guys there.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmorin49 said:


> Discussion on the VW TDI boards suggest the fittings on all the German diesel vehicles are the same. I plan to buy one of the VW refill kits today and find out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


What does the kit include?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> This is true. Urea is the same everywhere. You can even go to Ford/GM/Dodge dealers. If ever, my dealer DOESN'T cover it, I'm going to my local VW dealer and buying the Urea there for the new '12 Passat and Touaregs. Plus I'll get a pretty good discount since I know all the guys there.


You don't think it would still be even cheaper at an auto parts store?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmorin49 said:


> I picked up a 2.5 gallon jug of DEF from the local Ford dealer today for $17.50. It came with a filler tube but haven't had a chance to see if it will fit the port on my car. Guy at the parts counter seemed to think that there is an industry standard and that it should fit. I am going to fill my tanks at 5000 miles to get an idea of how much my car is using. This is assuming both tanks were filled when I took initial delivery. Hopefully they were.


I was just at a parts store and glanced at this stuff when there. The name brand 2.5 gallon containers were around $13 but they had store brand ones for under $10. I did not actually look at the bottles to see if any fittings were on them or taped to their sides.

Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## pauliewa (Jun 15, 2011)

If the urea level is too low surely tbe OB would let you know, right?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> You don't think it would still be even cheaper at an auto parts store?


Possible, but I didn't see them there last time when I went. Maybe I wasn't looking in the correct place. I even checked Walmart, nope.

Plus I pay less than wholesale price on VW parts at the dealer. Makes it a no brainer to go there. I pay like 1% over what they pay for it or something like that.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

pauliewa said:


> If the urea level is too low surely tbe OB would let you know, right?


It lets you know when you have 1000? miles left to drive or something like that. I wish it would let you check lvl like the oil sensor can.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I was just at a parts store and glanced at this stuff when there. The name brand 2.5 gallon containers were around $13 but they had store brand ones for under $10. I did not actually look at the bottles to see if any fittings were on them or taped to their sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Nano


When I was watching the guy pour it into my X5d, the BMW bottles seemed to have some sort of adapter on top of them. Not sure though.


----------



## pauliewa (Jun 15, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> It lets you know when you have 1000? miles left to drive or something like that. I wish it would let you check lvl like the oil sensor can.


Man, that oil check feature is pretty sweet, I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

pauliewa said:


> Man, that oil check feature is pretty sweet, I'm a bit jealous.


Does the 335d not have an oil level sensor? You guys get a dipstick!? If so, BMW


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

pauliewa said:


> If the urea level is too low surely tbe OB would let you know, right?


It prayers the crap out of you about it starting at 1k left to empty. There is no way someone could miss all of the warnings it gives.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> This is true. Urea is the same everywhere. You can even go to Ford/GM/Dodge dealers. If ever, my dealer DOESN'T cover it, I'm going to my local VW dealer and buying the Urea there for the new '12 Passat and Touaregs. Plus I'll get a pretty good discount since I know all the guys there.


I understand the urea is the same but the filler tubes are different as the one that came with the Ford Motorcraft DEF would not fit my d. I'm hoping the VW kit will and then I'll buy additional fluid at a truck stop.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Last time I was in for brake fluid my CA offered to top off engine oil and def for free. I had some other appointment so said no. With that said I feel it entirely depends on dealer whether they charge u for it.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

ard said:


> The above document is interesting, but only tangential- the legally binding document is the plan you receive with the car...and in fact BMW is mis-interpreting this in their policy.


It is most certainly NOT tangential. The advice you are giving is exactly backwards. You are stating BMW's position.

A document that is made freely available, by BMW, as a marketing material (i.e. a press release) on which you rely to buy a vehicle can be most certainly binding. The booklet you receive with your car is actually less so. Those are terms and conditions with which you are provided after the fact, after the sale, after the contract to purchase the automobile.

If it were otherwise, and if BMW were to choose to ignore the promise to cover this service, it could quite easily be considered fraud in the inducement [of the contract for sale].

I might add, the legally correct interpretation would be the one in which both are adhered to, changes in between covered services are NOT covered; refills are.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

taibanl said:


> It is most certainly NOT tangential. The advice you are giving is exactly backwards. You are stating BMW's position.
> 
> A document that is made freely available, by BMW, as a marketing material (i.e. a press release) on which you rely to buy a vehicle can be most certainly binding. The booklet you receive with your car is actually less so. Those are terms and conditions with which you are provided after the fact, after the sale, after the contract to purchase the automobile.
> 
> ...


Really? So you are saying the warranty booklet in the car - which is part of the car's 'labeling' is not binding? And that this is 'after the fact'?

Please.

Go ahead and assert that the marketing blurb, and the press release over-rides the warranty statement... I am not saying a case could not be built on that document and those promises, but the document which BMW provides saying "here is our coverage" is a MUCH better document to use to argue your case.

Do you know when the "contract to purchase' the automobile is consummated? I bet you don't. Consider this a test- I await the answer.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

ard said:


> Really? So you are saying the warranty booklet in the car - which is part of the car's 'labeling' is not binding? And that this is 'after the fact'?
> 
> Please.
> 
> ...


Edit, although I responded, I do not want to take this thread off topic.


----------

